# Rottweiler Puppies



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am looking for a male pup in southern IL ether full blooded Rotty or a Rot/shepherd mix. A pedigree is not required but if possible I would like a vet to have tested both the parents for hip and elbow soundness


----------



## Adriana Stepheny (May 3, 2018)

Hey, did you find it what you looking for?


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

nope


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

i ended up getting a doberman pinsetter


----------

